
NoDeployFriday: Helpful or Harmful? - atomlib
https://medium.com/better-programming/nodeployfriday-helpful-or-harmful-f67e32432c31
======
onion2k
(Readable version - [https://outline.com/eYGUCw](https://outline.com/eYGUCw))

If you do "no deploy Fridays" you're saying you don't trust your deployment
process, and it won't be easy to get back to a working state if something goes
wrong. Fix _that_ problem.

~~~
rbanffy
Plus, until you get rid of "no deploy Fridays", you'll never fix the
underlying deployment problem.

